# O&w Casebacks



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Am about to take the bull by the watsits and order my first watch of the new year have decided on an O&W diver possibly the M2 but think it would be finished off with a nice decorated caseback.Question 1 is it possible to get casebacks to fit other watches and if so where can you but them.Knowing my luck all the threads will be different.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is not possible, all cases have different backs.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Joder


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just out of interest why would you want a fancy back on a divers watch ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Did you mean a display back or just a decorated engraved back because the later could be done by a good engraver.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Don't really know why Roy but I find myself liking casebacks a bit like Eddies Dreadnought the Certina Ds or even the wave logo on the back of Sieko watches,maybe it just finishes off the watch for me that little bit of attention to detail though oddly I dont like display backs(but it takes all sorts).I had hoped there wouldn't be that many case makers and that some of them would be interchangable........but there you go


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Daveinspain said:


> Don't really know why Roy but I find myself liking casebacks a bit like Eddies Dreadnought the Certina Ds or even the wave logo on the back of Sieko watches,maybe it just finishes off the watch for me that little bit of attention to detail though oddly I dont like display backs(but it takes all sorts).I had hoped there wouldn't be that many case makers and that some of them would be interchangable........but there you go


Fanny that you said that. Personally I like Eddies Dreadnought case back and even more the Certina DS3 -case back.

Have you looked O&W Cougar case back? Nice diver there. I think same diver than on Roys RLT-diver? Newer Cougar model is very nice watch but much smaller than DN or DS3. RLT is a bit bigger than Cougar I believe.

Roy: I think that all M-serie divers are identical between except the dial (and 12H bezel on some model). But of course that doesnÂ´t help in this topic.

JP


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Anybody have a picture of the Cougar caseback?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew it was on forum somewhere, here's the 11 back


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

It is nice, and go on Roy tell me the bad news it won't fit will it


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Daveinspain said:
 

> Anybody have a picture of the Cougar caseback?


 Yes, the Cougar case back is exactly the same as the RLT11, then they would be, as they are the same case's, I think









MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Yes, the Cougar case back is exactly the same as the RLT11, then they would be, as they are the same case's, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are from the same Swiss case maker.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They are similar I think but not the same


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

But will the Cougar caseback fit the M2?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Daveinspain said:


> But will the Cougar caseback fit the M2?


 No it won't. The cases are different.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

again


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Just buy a Cougar or an RLT diver.Seems like the easy option if you want something on your caseback


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

It's so difficult Alex,but find myself being drawn towards the M2 maybe when I have it in my sweaty palms I will start looking for something to give it that ....finishing touch,but as for most of us I'm sure my quest for the "perfect" watch will continue


----------

